# *KNEESWORTH Meet* Tonight!! (Cams/Beds/Herts/EA/etc.)



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

*It's Kneesworth time again!* 

Once again, I've neglected my duties and yesterday was "reminded" that I need to get a meet organised this month, so apologies for the short notice!

For those who haven't been before, a bit of history - Kneesworth *was* the longest running regular meet in TT land (probably still is). It got so big it had to move from the original pub in Kneesworth to The Cambridge Motel near Shepreth on the A10 but retains the name for posterity! You'll meet a great bunch of people - not necessarily in TTs now as some have moved on to other machinery. Always good company and a great host...oh, and the food's not bad either! 

Date: Tuesday 24th July
Time - from around 7 - 7:30 start but no pressure to be there early 

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel: 01763 260414

NOTE: Its located on the A10, on the left if travelling from Royston, or on the right if travelling from Cambridge - If you use the postcode on your satnav or look at the map it may take down a little side road to the east of the A10, but the Motel is actually on the side of the A10 itself - about half way between Royston and Cambridge.

Also - if anyone fancies a cruise on the way to the pub, I'll be at Graveley nr Stevenage around 7pm

Hands up who's coming.....

NaughTTy
phodge & Mr phodge
slineTT & D6TTR
lamps
scoTTy
mark_1423 & Miss mark_1423
TTchan
Gareth50
TTstang
Love_iTT
Patrizio72 (hopefully)
jamman (fingers crossed)
NormStrm (TBC)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

ME me me me me me me me me :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

COOL cool cool cool cool cool cool cool cool!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh, go on then, if you insist. :lol:


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Put me down as well Paul,always like the Kneesworth meet 

Cheers Lamps


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Excellent start - keep 'em coming!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Good for me 

p.s. I can log into the forum again with out any cookie issues!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] on both counts!


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Paul - Cant make this sorry I`ll be sailing in the south of france !

See you next time !

G


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Alright for some!!

Hope you have a great time. See you at the next one hopefully


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

I will try to make it make, will definately come if I can bring one of the company cars :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> I will try to make it make, will definately come if I can bring one of the company cars :lol: :lol:


Now there's an idea!! :lol:


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes mate I will be there!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

mark_1423 said:


> Yes mate I will be there!


Great news Mark! Will your better half be coming with you again?


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I'd like to come actually, only an hour away from me


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTchan said:


> I'd like to come actually, only an hour away from me


You're more than welcome Chantelle - look forward to meeting you


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Paul

Count me in - had a blonde moment ! I dont go away till the 25th thought it was the 24th !!

Gareth


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Gareth50 said:


> Paul
> 
> Count me in - had a blonde moment ! I dont go away till the 25th thought it was the 24th !!
> 
> Gareth


  Sometimes I like blondes :lol:


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

NaughTTy said:


> mark_1423 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes mate I will be there!
> ...


Yes she should be put her done as a yes thanks.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Added


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

Hi Paul, can you add me to the list please and I'll meet you all at Graveley as I live in Stevenage and cruise up to the meet. (post code or details closer to the time if you can)

I'll bring my camera if everyone brings their smiles


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

neil7545 said:


> Hi Paul, can you add me to the list please and I'll meet you all at Graveley as I live in Stevenage and cruise up to the meet. (post code or details closer to the time if you can)
> 
> I'll bring my camera if everyone brings their smiles


Always smiles at Kneesworth Neil!! 

Might be just you and me at Graveley but we'll see if anyone else joins in nearer the time 

Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

Sounds good, only 20 mins from me! my first meet...
Hope to join you.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTstang said:


> Sounds good, only 20 mins from me! my first meet...
> Hope to join you.


Cool! Added to the list. Always good to see some new faces  

This Is shaping up to be another big Kneesworth - Anyone else want to join in the fun?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I'll see if I can get to this Paul but once again it will be in the A6 as the purple peril has no MoT at the moment and I haven't had time to have a £^*@ over the last couple of months let alone do any work on the TT, so count me in for now - I'm 99% sure I can make it. :wink:

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> I'll see if I can get to this Paul but once again it will be in the A6 as the purple peril has no MoT at the moment and I haven't had time to have a £^*@ over the last couple of months let alone do any work on the TT, so count me in for now - I'm 99% sure I can make it. :wink:
> 
> Graham


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Great news Graham! Doesn't matter what you get there in as long as you're there! Be good to see you mate


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I will try and make it but just been switched onto nights next week sorting some issues out at a lovely abbatior in spalding.

What a great job I'm so lucky [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Ah bugga!

Fingers crossed you can still make it


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Paul

Sorry to say but I'm going to be in the windy city next week :?

I hope I can make the next one, have fun

was


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Are you sure you still want me to come to this meet Paul? That's two who are backing out since I posted that I can make it. :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## Marky999 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi all , I'm kina new on here, I was was trying to get hold of WAS ? I don't seem to be able to PM you ? 
I was going to pick your brain on the subject of Mk1 lighting ?
Sorry for the invasion of this convo, I didn't know what to do otherwise /

All the best

Marky Moo


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Was - no problem mate! Enjoy your time Stateside  We'll have to catch up another time - be good to hear more about your new job! 

Graham - Hmm, maybe it is all your fault and we should banish you from Kneesworth forever.... Nah, we love you really mate; you'd better be there!!  

Marky Moo - No problem. Hopefully was will see your post and get back to you. You can't PM due to new member restrictions which were put in place to stop the scammers that seem to like abusing our Forum. If you don't hear back from him, post again on here and I'll get in touch with him for you


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

Hey Paul, really sorry but going to have to drop out of this one. My sister-in-law has dicided to fly in from Sweden for a week and arrives on Tuesday.

I know where I'd rather be and you know what they say - what's the difference between in-laws and out-laws................out-laws are wanted!!! 

Hope to catch up with you on the next one. I'll see the rest of you guys at Mitzu on Thursday night.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

neil7545 said:


> Hey Paul, really sorry but going to have to drop out of this one. My sister-in-law has dicided to fly in from Sweden for a week and arrives on Tuesday.
> 
> I know where I'd rather be and you know what they say - what's the difference between in-laws and out-laws................out-laws are wanted!!!
> 
> ...


That's a shame Neil, especially with all this good weather! Hopefully see you next time


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Looking forward to tomorrow, beautiful weather, lovely cars and i get to meet some nice new people 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTchan said:


> Looking forward to tomorrow, beautiful weather, lovely cars and i get to meet some nice new people 8)


Well most of us are nice!!  :lol:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Just washed and polished my car for 3.5 hours ready for later 

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Have a great time I'm in @ 19.30 tonight so no meal or gossip for me tonight  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

EMERGENCY!!

Just had Hazel on the phone to me at work saying there is a power cut - phoned the NG and they said there is a large outage in the area and are in the process of trying to fix it. I will try and make tonight but I don't want to leave Hazel on her own when there is a power cut. Hopefully I'll see you all later. Sending this from work as we won't have any way of contact once I leave here. No router and no signal on mobile. Bugger!!

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> EMERGENCY!!
> 
> Just had Hazel on the phone to me at work saying there is a power cut - phoned the NG and they said there is a large outage in the area and are in the process of trying to fix it. I will try and make tonight but I don't want to leave Hazel on her own when there is a power cut. Hopefully I'll see you all later. Sending this from work as we won't have any way of contact once I leave here. No router and no signal on mobile. Bugger!!
> 
> Graham


Oh crap Graham - hope I all gets sorted so you can come. Good luck!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jamman said:


> Have a great time I'm in @ 19.30 tonight so no meal or gossip for me tonight  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Boo hiss to your bosses [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTchan said:


> Just washed and polished my car for 3.5 hours ready for later
> 
> Chantelle.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blimey that's commitment! We'll have to compare shines


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Was lovely meeting you all, thanks for a fab evening   feel very fat after that amazing dessert :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

A very full belly from a yummy three course meal but I had only eaten a few crisps all day 

I decided I didn't fancy the M11 so I went for a cross country blat and collected a few more flies on the visor. A lovely evening for riding 8)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Finished work at 05.30 this morning still not happy I missed this...

Looks like a good time was had by all


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you Paul once again for organising a meet in the best possible weather. Nice to see some of the Essex people there as well.....


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks was good to meet you guys! Great eve for a drive, though not far for me. Engine management light came on as soon as I left the meet!! :?:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks to everyone for coming along last night  It was great to see some new faces there - hope you'll all come again! Jamman you did miss a good evening but we didn't talk behind your back :lol:

I think I ate enough for a couple of days! I think we all had a good feed!!

I have some photos to upload later that Sam and Donna sent me. Can't believe I left my camera at home :roll:

Thanks to Penny for the cruise back - yes I did miss my junction off the M25 - was enjoying the drive and the music so mich I forgot to turn off! 



TTstang said:


> Thanks was good to meet you guys! Great eve for a drive, though not far for me. Engine management light came on as soon as I left the meet!! :?:


Good to meet you too Dale - it was a lovely evening for a drive, but all front-facing parts of my are showing the scars of battle with 5000 insects over 130 miles :lol: Hope the light isn't for anything too serious :?


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

update....checked under car! liquid dripping centrally behind front axle?? pretty sure its water as no smell!! any suggestions? thinking air con!! 
Funnily enough when i filled up with fuel the light went off only to return later! :? :?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Thanks to Penny for the cruise back - yes I did miss my junction off the M25 - was enjoying the drive and the music so mich I forgot to turn off!


Hehe. We slowed down waiting for you to indicate, and we would have followed you up the A41. We wondered if you were sleeping!! :lol:

Anyway, a great night as always. Too much food, too much sun, too much laughing!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTstang said:


> update....checked under car! liquid dripping centrally behind front axle?? pretty sure its water as no smell!! any suggestions? thinking air con!!
> Funnily enough when i filled up with fuel the light went off only to return later! :? :?


Liquid dripping could well be aircon condensation in this weather but I'm no expert. Worth a post in MK1 forum if you haven't already.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to Penny for the cruise back - yes I did miss my junction off the M25 - was enjoying the drive and the music so mich I forgot to turn off!
> ...


Isn't that what cruise control is there for? :roll:


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

NaughTTy said:


> TTstang said:
> 
> 
> > update....checked under car! liquid dripping centrally behind front axle?? pretty sure its water as no smell!! any suggestions? thinking air con!!
> ...


 Thanks.....Done


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTchan said:


> Was lovely meeting you all, thanks for a fab evening   feel very fat after that amazing dessert :lol:


Oops - only just noticed this post! Was good to meet you Chantelle, glad you enjoyed it. They really are good desserts aren't they?!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> EMERGENCY!!
> 
> Just had Hazel on the phone to me at work saying there is a power cut - phoned the NG and they said there is a large outage in the area and are in the process of trying to fix it. I will try and make tonight but I don't want to leave Hazel on her own when there is a power cut. Hopefully I'll see you all later. Sending this from work as we won't have any way of contact once I leave here. No router and no signal on mobile. Bugger!!
> 
> Graham


Hope all's OK now Graham?


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

NaughTTy said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > Was lovely meeting you all, thanks for a fab evening   feel very fat after that amazing dessert :lol:
> ...


That toffee/caramel cake was heavenly [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice to see everyone and meet some new faces,looking forward to the next Kneesworth get together already  .

Cheers Lamps


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Good to see everyone again  Sam XX


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

spilmah said:


> Good to see everyone again  Sam XX


Blimey Sam, how long is it since you last posted on here?!! :lol:

Think you might need to update your signature though :wink:


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

LOL, Paul I had almost forgotten my password and how to reply to posts :lol: :lol: I need to change my wording at the bottom of my posts too as the MK1 has been sold and MK2 is well and truly established


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Have been trying to add an little picture to my profile but have given up!! I have put in the right dimensions and its still telling me its wrong ( 30 mins I have been doing this lol)  , so other than throwing the computer on the floor and stamping on it, I though it best to leave it blank!! lol YAY done it, not sure how, but who cares lol


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Finally got aound to uploading Sam's photos...














































Thanks Sam


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice pics


----------

